# Cannondale Trail SL2



## Glenn (24 Feb 2013)

I've just been looking at what to replace my stolen Rockhopper with. Can someone with more component knowledge than me, take a look at the specs of the 2111 & 2012 model, Pauls cycles are selling both at £549.99

2011 http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p3695

3012 http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b65s2p4345

Is one better than the other?

Or is the Rockrider 8.1 a better bike? http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-81-2012-mountain-bike-grey-id_8168918.html

It will be used for general commuting to hopefully tackling the Corrieyairack pass as part on my Scotland C2C.


----------



## BikeLiker (24 Feb 2013)

Glenn said:


> I've just been looking at what to replace my stolen Rockhopper with. Can someone with more component knowledge than me, take a look at the specs of the 2111 & 2012 model, Pauls cycles are selling both at £549.99
> 
> 2011 http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p3695
> 
> ...


 
Very little difference between the C'Dales - the 2011 has slightly better spec front mech and shifters but slightly lower spec brakes. Personally I'd get the 2012 just coz it's newer. My missus has got the 2012 SL2 and it's a good bike at a good price, even though she paid Evans's £500 after they fouled up a GT order and had to calm her down. I was considering one but I fall between frame sizes on Cannondales which seem to be smaller than the same sizes on other bikes. Her small was too small for me but I'm fine with a small Cube or GT. I got my Cube from Paul's and they were very good.
Don't know anything about the Rockrider.


----------

